# Sibelius6 and which rewire host?



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm running Sibelius with Cubase4 & 5 as my host. I got some problems. First, cubase eat a lot of asio in rewire mode. Asio is about 40% with empty project. Cpu about 16%. Audio reference tracks crackle. Mediabay crackle.

I wonder what host do you use?
and does it work?
/Stephan


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 21, 2010)

It seems to work when I have lowest buffer setting on my sound card hdsp9632, 96ms. But that's not optimal. It should be better, shouldn't it?


----------



## Pietro (Sep 28, 2010)

Hm... not sure why is this happening.

I'm running Sibelius 6 with Cubase 5 via Rewire, and no such problems here. Asio at nearly 0%, when nothing's playing. CPU usage is also very low.

Oh, and I have an E-MU 0404 USB at 10 ms latency.

- Piotr


----------



## José Herring (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephan Lindsjo @ Tue Sep 21 said:


> I'm running Sibelius with Cubase4 & 5 as my host. I got some problems. First, cubase eat a lot of asio in rewire mode. Asio is about 40% with empty project. Cpu about 16%. Audio reference tracks crackle. Mediabay crackle.
> 
> I wonder what host do you use?
> and does it work?
> /Stephan



What are your computer specs? Also do you have "release asio when in background" unchecked in Cubase?


----------



## Pietro (Sep 28, 2010)

josejherring @ Tue Sep 28 said:


> Also do you have "release asio when in background" unchecked in Cubase?



That would make Sibelius fail to start in ReWire mode, wouldn't it? At least it's how it is over here.

- Piotr


----------



## José Herring (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure about Sibelius but other rewire apps that I use will start but then will exhibit behavior much like described above. Also, all apps will crash when shutting down.

But, it's been so long since I've had this problem that much could have changed since then.

Jose


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for your concern.
I have changed the sound set back to Sibelius and it works much better now. I had play sound set and that was the reason.
I would like to have better sounds than Sibelius in rewire mode.

What do you think of GPO?


----------



## José Herring (Sep 28, 2010)

Skip GPO. Check out the Kontakt 4 soundsets. 

Do you have the Native Instruments version of EWQLSO?

http://soundsets.jonathanloving.com/eastwest.php


----------

